# Heer Ranjha



## mehargags (Jul 28, 2005)

SSA Veero te bheno 

I just want to know that Heer Ranjha Love story is actually exist all it's just mythological 
Heer Ranjha story was first written by Damoder (caste Gulati) who run his general store in Pakistan he is the first one to write this story 
& then it was waris shah who has written it from inspiring from his own life because his real life story was similar to this. 
After searching for peace he goes from one village to another at one village she got in love with one girl but when villagers come to know about this he was thrown out of village after many year still going here & there she met that same girl but she was married then she inspired her to write this story 

Even In Guru Granth sahib ji we get a line on Heer Ranjha WRITE ? 

So can anybody tell me if it real story is there any thing to prove or it just use for Singing Bhangara Songs 

thx


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Jul 28, 2005)

Heer was of the SIAL RAJPUT caste, daughter of CHUCHAK and Malki who lived in Jhnag Nagar near Jhana river ( also called CHENAB RIVER). Heer was married off to a Jatt from Kherre Jatt near rangpur muzzafrgarrh named SAIDEH..but she really loved Ranjha son of Maujuu. A lot of Punjabi Poets have written this love story..most famous is of course that of Waris Shah...Doli Charrdeeahn  mareayenh Heer cheeka...Lai Challeh veh Lai Challeh... is  a most famous refrain all over Punjab. When Ranjha dies in 1510 Heer dies sonn after and her Grave is about half a mile from JHAANG. A lot of people bheta MILK and milk products on this grave. 

Warris Shah and other poets write in the FIRST Person as if they are there looking at it all..

This is one of Punjabi's Finest treasures... It si required syllabus in the Gyani Examination of Punjab University as part of Punjabi literature.

Gyani jarnail Singh


----------

